# Ford 500 first REAL install



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanted to post my first installation in 20 years. That install had nice equipment, but was pretty basic. That basically involved putting in an amp on the trunk floor, installing a box and an aftermarket headunit. This time around, I have several goals. The first goal was keep the trunk functional. The second was to wire it safely and neatly. Third was to install components for the first time. I have reviewed multiple installs on here for ideas and I think it came out pretty good. I am looking forward to ALL feedback, good and bad. 

Here is the headunit. A Pioneer BT-7000.










I ran the 4 gauge under the car in a very heavy duty electrical conduit used for underground wiring. I utilized a factory grommet to enter the trunk.










I built a stand to mount my sealed box on. This allows it to meet up with the baffle board I made to seal the trunk. The ground was done to Keepitalives specs from his install.








I started Dynamatting the large holes and sheetmetal areas. I have since gone back and covered everything.








Here is the first false floor I made. This holds the two Soundstream 500's I am using. The wiring is exposed as well.








This pic shows the box sitting on the stand I built and covered.








Here are some pics of the installed amps.










Here is a pic of the finished trunk. This is the second false floor I built. 

















Here is a pic of the baffleboard and subs. They are 12 inch Phoenix Gold X-Maxes.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Front stage will be coming soon. I will be getting my speakers next week.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a pair of PPI 356cs 6.5in components coming in the mail this week. I will update with pics on that install as well.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wondering how come you have 2 circuit breakers in the back? Do you also have 1 near the battery?


----------



## smax (Jul 18, 2009)

LOOK NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. I have a 250 watt breaker 4 inchs off the battery and the two 100 watt breakers you see in the trunk. I had them in a box of audio parts given to me so I used them.


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good so far! I wish I still had my Reference 500 from years back.


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

bravo on the squeaky clean wiring job. it really shows extra effort, and looks professional.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great. The only thing I could possibly suggest would be a few cooling fans to keep those amps cool, since you don't appear to have any vents in the second false floor. You could also cut a hole over the amps, then use some wire mesh and gray grill cloth as an insert that would still allow the floor to be functional and keep your amps cool at the same time. Overall, a very nice stealth install!


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I have already thought out the grille idea if needed. So far its been in the 80's. Also the car is black. I have had no issues so far. The amp for the subs is at 1 ohm load and about 1/3 turn on the gain. 
I just bought the PPI 356s for the front. The x-overs are huge. I may have to rearrange the amp and wiring layout to fit them on the panel as well.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are my tweeter pods installed. 

























I did not take any pics of the doors because they all look the same. I covered all the holes with 1/2 in plywood, dynomatted the inner skin, backside of the outer skin and the outer skin itself. I made a speaker pod out of mdf and covered that with non-hardening clay and dynomat.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Pics of car, I have said this many times....this should be a requirement when doing a build log.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Pics of car, I have said this many times....this should be a requirement when doing a build log.


for what reason?


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had some requests for pics of the car itself so here it is.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good man. I like your amp and sub choice. Real Old School Quality.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Love the amps. And those subs really bring back memories for me. I wanted a pair of those so bad I couldn't stand it! But I just couldn't come up with the money back then. I'd forgotten all about them until this thread. Thanks for showing off some killer OS gear!!

And nice clean work on the wiring. I'm digging the install so far. How did you come up with that aiming for the tweeters?

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Basically just using my ears. It sounds pretty good to me. I have a Carrozzeria DEQ-99 coming in the mail. That should help even more with the sound stage. I really want to push it away some. Its too close if anything.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of my new eq and amps!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice and clean. Looks good.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

very stealth! Im doing the same right now in my wagon, andhopefully will be done this week

looks great


----------



## Jayhawk Hemi (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

wow, nice install!


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

sweet install, sweet amp choices... looks great. Very clean and very stealth. 

Excellent first build (heck, excellent build regardless of how many times you have done it!)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice and clean. Great to see more ppl in the York area, need to get a meet scheduled.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

nice wiring!


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful install! Being old, love the old school gear  

The stealth in the trunk is fantastic, nice job all around

Jman


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Looks great !*


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the speakers in the doors. How much space is there behind the door panel? Could I fit a 8" mid?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice job!!!


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

No I don't. Sorry. I can tell you from my memory, I was going to swap out some Focal 7in mid-bass speakers and they would have fit pretty easy. You would probably have to mount the speaker off the door on some poly board or wood to gain some room.

Thanks for reviving this. Its great to get the complements!!


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, i'll see if i can fit an 8'', 5.25, and a tweeter.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Roadmaster11 said:


> Well, i'll see if i can fit an 8'', 5.25, and a tweeter.


How did this work out for you? I put the 7in Focal mids in my doors this weekend and the fit with no problem. I did mount them on a piece of 1" wood though, not directly to the metal door.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks great! if you can post a pic of the 7" focal mid in the door that would be really helpful to myself


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, those Xmax bring back good memories. Nice install.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> looks great! if you can post a pic of the 7" focal mid in the door that would be really helpful to myself


I am honored you commented on my install. I didn't take pics of the doors because they all look so similar. But for you, I'll pull the panel and take pics. What specifically do you want to see?


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

How much space between the 7" and the door panel after the 1" spacer? Pics would be well appreciated!


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I will try and get pics next week after Easter.


----------

